# Perch/Crappie Spawn?



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Got a quick question. My pond is around 6ft. average with a clay bottom. It gets to be 12ft. up by its dam. It has tons of Rocks, Brush Piles, and Christmas trees. Yet I don't see any Perch fry. I just wonder if we need to get some sand in the pond for them to spawn on. I'm pretty sure on Erie they spawn on sand. The Crappie I think due spawn but not to much offspring make it. Just curious. I know what Perch fry look like because up in Canada they were everywhere by our boat dock. I really enjoy fishing for them in their and thats why I ask this question.
P.S The Perch go from 14in-8in and I never have caught on under eight. Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## keith_r (Jun 18, 2010)

quick answer:
perch lay ribbons of eggs, and need brush/structure to lay them on


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

We see those on a lot of structure. Just not a lot of fry.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

Sounds like you have significant predation on your young fish. If this is the same pond from your previous post the same thing is happening to your catfish. How is the sunfish population? Do you see young fish? Recruitment? 

Sounds like you need to harvest more for your dinner table.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Their are thousands of Sunfish/Bass/Crappie Fry. You just don't see much of the Perch. I'm starting to wonder if the giant Bass are eating them? Who knows. This pond is big and their could be some type of invasive species I don't know about. I highly doubt that though.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm thinking the bass find the small perch easier and tastier to eat than the gill & crappie.
I remember reading somewhere, that when given the choice, bass
will eat perch before gills and crappie.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok. The Perch in their for whatever reason grow to be huge. Biggest was 14in. Someday we might have a record in their if they keep living. I just hope some of the fry servive.


----------

